# hello gents and ladies



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya

just have a look i hear there are some hunks and hunkettes in here


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL...welcome aboard...hunks and hunkettes?...guess that depends on your view, but none of us are here for that type of stuff...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

lol hunk and hunkets lol what are u after then lol the hunk or hunkette :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

that`ll be the devil youve heard about :twisted:


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

well hello there baby 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

lol welcome and take no notice of cal


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Eyup me old mucker, welcome aboard!


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya 8)


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome :wink:

DQ now be carefull!.. remember you havent had your medication today :twisted:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi BootyBabe!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr Mckenzie said:


> lol hunk and hunkets lol what are u after then lol the hunk or hunkette :lol:


i like both


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

i take it DQ is the stud of the board the way u lot go on about him


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:lol: lmao "stud" now thats funny!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

BootyBabe said:


> i take it DQ is the stud of the board the way u lot go on about him


 :wink:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

DQ's one of the most dedicated men I have ever seen. Sure is a stud!!!!

teehee...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

BootyBabe said:


> Mr Mckenzie said:
> 
> 
> > lol hunk and hunkets lol what are u after then lol the hunk or hunkette :lol:
> ...


 :shock: 8) :wink:


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Yep he is almost perfect


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: whats with all the ass kissin, u been threating ppl again dq, u bad boy u 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

lol they speak thr truth lmao


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

TheGuvnor said:


> :shock: whats with all the ass kissin, u been threating ppl again dq, u bad boy u 8)


No...he is paying in kind


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi bootybabe


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

hi


----------

